# plasti-dip @ the home depot



## arichee49 (Nov 6, 2012)

Recently been using a product called plastidip which sells for $5/can at HD ...they offer any color imaginable. I hate using silicone in the interior or exterior to cover up the gs background because once done with the viv, the silicone is near to impossible to remove. So this is where I use plastidip. Its used to coat car wheels to full body paint and if you don't like it....simply peel it off in minutes... I spray it on the exterior of my vivs to cover up the gs...worth looking into it


----------



## arichee49 (Nov 6, 2012)

Plasti Dip Protective Coating Products | Plasti Dip Protective Coating Products | Rubber Dip Coating


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Do you have any pictures? I've seen it used to paint cars and all kinds of crazy stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Im using some on my new 20 gallon for the same reasons.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

is it safe??


----------



## arichee49 (Nov 6, 2012)

goof901 said:


> is it safe??


I use it on the exterior and I cannot see why it wouldn't be in interior if silicone and foam are after curing process


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

arichee49 said:


> I use it on the exterior and I cannot see why it wouldn't be in interior if silicone and foam are after curing process


i personally would look into it and see if any of the used ingredients are toxic... because you don't want your frogs getting hurt... just to be on the safe side


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

People use it in reef tanks without problems. I believe the cured product is inert.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

goof901 said:


> i personally would look into it and see if any of the used ingredients are toxic... because you don't want your frogs getting hurt... just to be on the safe side


Oh wow, this thing actually has a material safety data sheet! Not enough materials have this in my opinion.
http://www.plastidip.com/docs/Plasti Dip 14.5 oz MSDS.pdf

Anyway, here are some select details that I've pulled from it:


> SECTION II - HAZARDOUS INGREDIENTS INFORMATION
> VM&P Naphtha
> Hexane
> Toluene
> ...


This being said, I have no idea if the cured product poses any harm, but usually the MSDS states this information if the case is different than the uncured product. I have never used it around frogs and I do not know its effects on them; keep in mind however that frogs are much more sensitive to chemicals than humans (for which the MSDS was designed for).


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks! Not interested with using any of this with Frogging but, I will use it for a car...


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> WARNING: THIS PRODUCT CONTAINS A CHEMICAL KNOWN TO THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA TO CAUSE CANCER AND BIRTH DEFECTS, OR OTHER REPRODUCTIVE HARM.


LOL, it's funny how everything is known to cause cancer and birth defects in California. I guess everywhere else is safe? 

I swear I saw this label on a bottle of water before.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Heh, maybe the bottle had some BPAs in it or something.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

hypostatic said:


> Oh wow, this thing actually has a material safety data sheet! Not enough materials have this in my opinion.
> http://www.plastidip.com/docs/Plasti Dip 14.5 oz MSDS.pdf


Methyl ethyl ketone(MEK) aka butanone is a solvent used for materials like this to make sure it stays a liquid until allowed to dry. It is primarily a skin mucosal membrane irritant and toxicity risks are small unless you are exposed to high concentrations. Use it in a well ventilated location and do not use near an open flame (unless you like things to catch fire unexpectedly....). 

Once it is dry it shouldn't leach any MEK but this doesn't mean that there aren't other things it will leach A good washing/soaking would help reduce those concerns. I would suggest also using care since MEK can dissolve materials like styrofoam as well as materials like great stuff. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## TheFabricator (Dec 8, 2012)

Not a bad idea i have seen people use this for aquariums. Its a no brainer for spraying the outside if you want to go that route. I however used to just use sticker vinyl. I would use the satin black to cover the back of the reef tanks i would build. Its cheap and works great.


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been using it in the UK on frog tanks for about 5yrs with no problems.

So much easier than sylicone, gorrilla glue etc.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

just a suggestion, but $1 sray paint works great for covering outside of a viv. i use black, or white when its in a window to reflect sun rays


----------

